# Marineland Penguin 100 Power Filter - NOISE problem



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

i don't know if it's a problem with my filter, or if the noise is normal. i just bought this penguin 100 filter yesterday form BA's midnight madness sale. the cover they included in the filter definitely silents out the water splash noise, however there is still a noise of the filter running (a noise similar to an old rotating fan on medium speed). this noise isn't too bothersome during the day but at night it is pretty annoying. 

anyone who uses this filter, how bad is the noise? is my filter defective, or is this normal?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

With any HOB filter, the noise is pretty normal.

If you are bothered by the noise, then I would suggest you get a canister filter, as they are quieter. Eheim canister are amongst the most silent filters that I have used, and I am a light sleeper (someone walking past my room will wake me up ), so...


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

With my hob ( different make) I noticed a noise as well, after looking closer i realised that it was actually the sound of the vibrations from the motor running. I took a thin face cloth and set it between the filter and the tank rim, now its dead silent.. Im not sure if you are experiencing the same noise, but it could be worth a try.... @ Darkblade.. I wish i was a light sleeper... Someone could drive a tank through my room and i wouldnt budge... Which is nice on weekends. But 3 alarms to wake up for work gets old fast.. Lol


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

fly4awhiteguy said:


> With my hob ( different make) I noticed a noise as well, after looking closer i realised that it was actually the sound of the vibrations from the motor running. I took a thin face cloth and set it between the filter and the tank rim, now its dead silent.. Im not sure if you are experiencing the same noise, but it could be worth a try.... @ Darkblade.. I wish i was a light sleeper... Someone could drive a tank through my room and i wouldnt budge... Which is nice on weekends. But 3 alarms to wake up for work gets old fast.. Lol


when i removed my impeller housing +impeller, the noise stopped. as soon as i stuck it back in the filter i felt a rumble so i assume the vibrations of the impeller spinning onto the rubber and onto the filter plastic is causing the noise. this seems like a similar situation to yours.

do you mind explaining to me and showing me pictures how you fixed this problem? thanks!


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

For sure... I'll post some pics tomorrow evening after work,but an easy way to tell if we are talking about the same problem is to put your hand on top.of the filter and push down with a little bit of pressure... If the noise continues, then I imagine that you are hearing something inside the motor and it is a different problem altogether...


----------

